# Finally finished Knife for Up North Burls



## NCWoodArt (Jul 11, 2013)

I finally got a knife promised to Cory way too long ago. Had some life experiences keeping me out of shop for a long time. All hand sanded & polished- spent over 35 hours this week finishing knife.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful !!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice...very very nice.


----------



## J.L. Erb (Jul 12, 2013)

That'll be passed down, Nice Work.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a looker for sure. Nice job.


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 14, 2013)

that's an awesome job Bill. Very nice pig sticker for sure!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2013)

Outstanding job  you did that wood justice. It's a grand entrance back into the shop.
Scott


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I am turning focus to a small Amboyna 2 tone scaled knife. Pics coming soon.


----------

